# Bath time



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

When your BFF is a cat and she says it's time for a bath, but you have to pretend like you're not totally loving it...And you wuvs her so you give her a bath back.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That cat's tongue is really rough!! A dog can only take so much!!!


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Very cute dog.


----------

